# Congrats to TallAdam



## Seigi (Sep 29, 2003)

For competeing in Richard Plowdens Tournament this past weekend & winning First place in Sparring & a First in Forms.

I & all your friends are very proud of you!

Keep up the good work.

Sincerely,
Enoch


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 29, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## pknox (Sep 29, 2003)

Good job bro!

:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 29, 2003)

Way to go, Adam


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2003)

way to go buddy.  congrats!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *:cheers: *



Adam, WOW!

Good for you!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks guys


 Enoch thanks for the post your a great guy


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 2, 2003)

outstanding!!! ...well done...!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 2, 2003)

Yea IT was ALOT OF fun. 
IT was Friday and Sat
Friday I did Team Sparing with Mr. Bulter And His team MKA. We the under belt team Beat the first Black Belt team. I fought Zack Burns a NBL world champ black belt beat him. Then Beat the next black belt on the other team But we still lost team sparing to plowdens school cause the 2nd guy who did team fighting let plowdens school get to much of a lead. But I scored 12-6 on a black belt.


thanks again everyone for be so cheerful


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------

